# teaching the youngsters



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

One fish is better than nothing


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I had plans to go fishing with other people but that backfired so I took my little cousin instead. We went to the bait shop and found that no bait shop in town had fiddler crabs. So taught him a valuable lesson about working for your food. We went and flipped rocks for some crabs. He did manage to catch the most fish mostly pinfish but he still had fun. I managed to find some sheepshead around some pylons. I hooked up on a big fish didn't know how the fish was a whether if it was sheepshead or a black drum either one would be good. And short short time into the fight the hook comes flying out of the water. Dang it!!!! So I send another crab down get two more bites on my third crab and end up with a 13" fish. Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That kid should remember that fish 50 years from now. 

I think back sometimes the fish I caught as a kid. 
I learned a lot over the many years since I began. 
I remember when my Pawpaw taught my to tie an old school fishermans knot. 
Twist 8 times, put the line threw the hole, and then threw the new hole you just made. 
I've never lost a fish due to the knot and still use the same knot 30 years later. 

Taking a kid fishing is worth so much


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Good for you on teaching the young one's, I remember many of days catching fiddlers when I was young.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Well done Randy! Fiddlers is way to go this time of year, way to show him the ropes on how to catch bait then the fish


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I've never used fiddler for sheephead before. What's the advantage of fiddler over live shrimp?


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Depends on what there in the mood for that day really i have used both and even crushed oysters


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely better then a big goose egg!!!!


----------



## t time (Mar 6, 2015)

great job


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

That's teaching them right! :thumbsup:
You had a beautiful day to share.

Kindof reminds me of days spent out there with my son...
http://www.wmi.org/saltfish/reports/35640.htm


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

*Bottom line *

THAT is what it's all about Randy !!!!! Well done  Aint it just great to see 'em smile like that ? That smile is free...........but it aint cheap !!!! Just seein that grin made my morning. TY for sharing the joy........... ONE...........


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

noodlez94 said:


> Depends on what there in the mood for that day really i have used both and even crushed oysters


I've had great luck on sand fleas before.....some of my biggest sheepshead have come from bigger sand fleas


----------

